# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  نغـمات الأنـاشيــد الجزء الأول

## MissUAE10

عــزيـزاتــــي عضوات منتــــدى سيــــــــدات الإمارات 

يــسرنــي اليــوم أفتتح القـسم هذا لطلبــــــاتكم 

من نغمـــــات أناشيد أو أدعية وغيــره للموبايـــــل 


*وطبـعــــــا من دوووووون إيقـــــــــاع ^_^*


 وبإذن الله بعد انزلكم كل فترة نغمات من ذوقي ^_^ 


هذي اشوية نغمات سويتها على السريع إن شاء الله تعيبكم 



أنشـودة : النفـس أمـــاره 
إنشــــــــاد : إبـراهيــم السعيـــد

للاستماع والحفظ

أنشـودة : مكتــوب ومقـدر
إنشــــــــاد : علي بو غيث

للاستماع والحفظ 
أنشـودة : معنـى الأمل
إنشــــــــاد :  أحمـد الهاجري

للاستماع والحفظ


أنشـودة : استغفرالله رب البرايا
إنشــــــــاد :  عبدالقادرقوزع

للاستماع والحفظ


أنشـودة : غريبة الليالي
إنشــــــــاد :  مصعب المقرن

للاستماع والحفظ


أنشـودة : الحــزن
إنشــــــــاد :  أحمد الهاجري

للاستماع والحفظ


 هذا إلي قدرت عليه اللحين وإن شاء الله دايما انزل لكم كل يديد 

وأي طلب أي تقطيع في اي نشيدة أنا حاظره ^_^


* ملاحظه : الاناشيد إلي حطيتها لكم من تقطيعي وتعبي مب منقوله*



 ملاحظه : 

عزيزاتي لطلب نغمات الاناشيد على هذا الرابط :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=433767





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*امووووووووت على هالاناشيد بالذات

وخصه مقدور ومكتب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شرات ما يقولونها بعض الناس

تسلمييييييييين والله صج صج روعه هالاناشيد* 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

:

:


أنــآآآآآآآآآشيــد روعهـ . .


حملتهن بس يآلييت لو تتأكديين من رآبط انشودة مكتوب ومقدر . .


عسآج ع القوه .. 


وفي ميزآن حسنآتج . .


لآخلآ ولآعدم . 

:

:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

يزااااااج الله خير غلااااايه
ومجهوود تشكرين عليـــــــــــــــــــه


دوومج مميزه ما شااااا الله عليج // مب شي يديد علينا  :Smile: 
للاماااااااااااااااام غاليتي وفي موازين حسناتج ان شااااء الله

----------


## إحساس مجروح

دائما أنتي المبدعة ولا شكـــ في ذلكــ ~ 


تسلمين على التميز في الإختيار وفقتي غلاتي لما فيه الخير ] ~

----------


## الحلاكله83



----------


## وردة راك

مشكووووووووره

----------


## MissUAE10

> *امووووووووت على هالاناشيد بالذات
> 
> وخصه مقدور ومكتب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شرات ما يقولونها بعض الناس
> 
> تسلمييييييييين والله صج صج روعه هالاناشيد* 
> الله يعطيج العافيه


هههههههه اجوف تقطيع على اغلاطي يصير خير يا فش فش 

أشكرج على مرورج الحلووو

----------


## *تووووتة*

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ريم القلوووب

يزاج الله خير اختي وبصراحة تعيبني نشيدة النفس أمارة ونشيدة استغفر الله وايد روعة

----------


## بشاير العين

:Salam Allah: مشكوره الغاليه
بس ممكن اعرف كيف احملها عبر البلوتوث الى موبايلي؟

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

مشكووووره الغاليه على الأنااشيد الروووعه

----------


## شوق خافي

يزااج الله كل خير

----------


## MissUAE10

> :
> 
> :
> 
> 
> أنــآآآآآآآآآشيــد روعهـ . .
> 
> 
> حملتهن بس يآلييت لو تتأكديين من رآبط انشودة مكتوب ومقدر . .
> ...




أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج وتم تعديل الرابط

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزااااااج الله خير غلااااايه
> ومجهوود تشكرين عليـــــــــــــــــــه
> 
> 
> دوومج مميزه ما شااااا الله عليج // مب شي يديد علينا 
> للاماااااااااااااااام غاليتي وفي موازين حسناتج ان شااااء الله


 تسلمين عزيزتي دلوعة زوجي على رايج في مواضيعي كلج ذووق وربي 

ان شاء الله انكون عند حسن ظنكم دايما يارب

----------


## MissUAE10

> دائما أنتي المبدعة ولا شكـــ في ذلكــ ~ 
> 
> 
> تسلمين على التميز في الإختيار وفقتي غلاتي لما فيه الخير ] ~


 أشكرج أختيه إحساس مجروح على رايج فيني أشكرج على تواصلج الدايم 


وكلامج الحلو إلي يشجع ويبعث فيني حب المشاركه والاستمرار

----------


## MissUAE10

> 


 أشكرج عزيزتي الحلا كله على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكووووووووره


 أشكرج عزيزتي ودرة راك على مرورج الحلوو

----------


## MissUAE10

> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


 العفو عزيزتي اشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير اختي وبصراحة تعيبني نشيدة النفس أمارة ونشيدة استغفر الله وايد روعة


 العفو عزيزتي اشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكوره الغاليه
> بس ممكن اعرف كيف احملها عبر البلوتوث الى موبايلي؟


 ان شاء الله عزيزتي بشرحلج بالصور وبطرشلج على الخاص

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكووووره الغاليه على الأنااشيد الروووعه


 العفو عزيزتي اشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزااج الله كل خير


 العفو عزيزتي اشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## كعبية

يعطيج العافية ^_^

----------


## MissUAE10

^___^

----------


## LDEHX

مشكووووووورة وجزاك الله خير

----------


## the quean

مشكورة الغالية ,,,,

----------


## so0sa

يعطيج العافية

----------


## AMHMA

لسلمين حبوبه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أنشـودة : معنـى الأمل
إنشــــــــاد : أحمـد الهاجري

للاستماع والحفظ


الغالية هالرابط مو بشغال ..

يزاااااااج الله خير على المجهود الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> لسلمين حبوبه


أشكرج على مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## MissUAE10

> أنشـودة : معنـى الأمل
> إنشــــــــاد : أحمـد الهاجري
> 
> للاستماع والحفظ
> 
> 
> الغالية هالرابط مو بشغال ..
> 
> يزاااااااج الله خير على المجهود الطيب


 أشكرج على مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

وان شاء الله بعدل الرابط قريب 

وأشكرج على التنبيه

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكووووووووره


أشكرج على مرورج الطيب عزيزتي

----------


## نواعم 5

يعطيج العافية الغلا

----------


## amssa

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## MissUAE10

أشكركم على مروركم الطيب 


وأن شاء الله أرد على طلباتكم أول ماافضى

----------


## حبارى

يزااج الله ألف خير ..

----------


## maroco

يزاج الله خير .....

----------


## غلاتي بذاتي

واو روعه تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## mezajeyah

قمة من الروعة تسلم أيديج الغلا

----------


## ام الصيصان

رووووعهـ ويزآج الله خيــــــــــر 


ونتريا يديدج

----------


## MissUAE10

اسعدني مروركم عزيزاتي 


وإن شاء الله انزل الجزء الثالث قريب

----------


## ام_عبدلله

روووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــه تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمين

----------


## برد الشتاء

يزااج الله كل خير

----------


## MissUAE10

اسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------


## دمعة غيم

مشكوووورة الغلا تسلم يمناج

----------


## فلونة2

يزااااااج الله خير غلااااايه
ومجهوود تشكرين عليـــــــــــــــــــه

وفي موازين حسناتج ان شااااء الله

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## هجوري الجوري

يزاااج الله خير
وااايد حلوين الاناااشيد

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مرورج الطيب

----------


## moonallail

يزااااااج الله ختي
أخي

----------


## نوارةUAE

يزاااج الله خير حبيبتي .. ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## Bent RAK

يــزاج الله خير حبوبة .. 

أناشيد قمه بالروعه ^_^

----------


## تسونامي

مشكوووره

----------


## غريبة زماني

بارك الله فيج و ف جهودج اختي .......... و ف ميزان حسناتج ..

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم عزيزاتي

----------


## ريحانة الجنة

يزااااااج الله خير غلااااايه
ومجهوود تشكرين عليـــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## المها1995

تسلمين الغاااليه

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلمين الغاااليه


العفو يالغاليه اسعدني مرورج يالمها

----------


## بصمة ود

مشكورهـ خيتوو .. 
يزاج اللهـ خير كل ها ف ميزان حسناتج ان شااءاللهـ ... ^^

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكورهـ خيتوو .. 
> يزاج اللهـ خير كل ها ف ميزان حسناتج ان شااءاللهـ ... ^^


تسلمين فديتج اسعدني مرورج الطيب

----------


## موزآنه

يزآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآج آلله آلف خير ويجعلهاااا يارب في ميزآن حسنااااااااتج يالغاليه 

كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## vip_girl

مشكووورة

----------


## نـونـوه

مشكووور اختي على الاناشيد

وتم تحميلهم^^

----------


## حرحور

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## شيختهم_كلهم

تسلمييييييييين والله صج صج روعه هالاناشيد 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## Noodle

يزاج الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حساناتج يارب

----------


## حلى الروح

يعطيج العافية و يجعاها في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## عيش الحياة

السلام عليكم 
الصراحة الاناشيد واااااااااايد حلوة عيبتني 
في ميزان حسناتج 
الله يوفقج 
انتظر الاناشيد الجديدة

----------


## الغالية 35

روووووووووووووووعهــــــ

----------


## عيش الحياة

يا سلاااااااااام 
وااااااااااايد حلوو 
موفقة

----------


## بنت المسافر

يعطيج ألف ألف عافية 
على المجهود
والى الامام دائما

----------


## ارحم ياقدر

تسلمين ع الطرح 
نتريا يديدج

----------


## أهديك روحي

عساااااااااج ع القوه غناااااتي
وتسلميييييييييييييين^^

----------


## المتأسفه

مشاء الله روووووووووووعه تسلمين والله

----------


## اغلى ناسي m

يعطيج العافيه عالجهود المبذوله

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

بارك الله فيج اختي ...
الله يعطيج العافيــه

----------


## ** خلود **

مشكوووووره ع الاناشيد الاكثر من رووووعه .... ^_^

----------


## **سكون الليل**

اناشيد روعه

تسلمين

----------


## أحلام وفرح

مشكورة الغلا على الأناشيد اللي تدل على ذوقج الراقي

----------


## مرافئ صمت

روووعة رووووووووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووعة

لطشتهم كلهم  :Big Grin: 

في ميــزآآآن حسنآآتج ان شآء الله  :Smile:

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب عزيزاتي

----------


## بنت المسافر

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## حبة فروالة

لو سمحتي اتي عندي الاناشيد ما تشتغل

----------


## أنثى / ..

مشكووووووورة وايد روعه المقااااااااطع

----------


## مشرقه

الله يعطيج العااااااااااااافيه..
الأناشيد في منتهى الروعه..

----------


## Hno0odah

حملتهن مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## صمت الجفون

تسلمين الغلا على مجهودج

----------


## ريـــــــم

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## الرفيعة

*بيض الله وجهك دنيا وآخره وشكرا ع جهودك والله انك ماقصرتي*

----------


## rainbow.shop1

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## قيثارة

يزاج ا لله ألف خير

----------


## ميته من الشوق

مشكوره الغاليه 
وووووواايد يهبل

----------


## مبحرة

ياريت اناشيد لاحمد بو خاطر ومشاري راشد و مشاري العرادة ومشكورة الغلا

----------


## العنود احمد

جزاج الله خير

----------


## المتأسفه

تسلمين اختي والله يجزيج خير روعه مشاء الله

----------


## ام_جمعه

يزااااج الله الف خير على هالانااااشيد يالغاااليه 

^^

----------


## ummohamed1

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو الغلا

----------

